# A couple shots of Kaius today. 5 1/2 months old



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Couple shots of Kaius today on the porch enjoying the cooler weather. He is 5 and 1/2 months old. Tipping the scales at 50lbs.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful bully pup!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Awww he's a handsome boy!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Such a stud!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I want to smooch him so cute!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Beautiful bully pup!





*Bella*Blu* said:


> Awww he's a handsome boy!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





STiLL WILL said:


> Such a stud!





~StangChick~ said:


> I want to smooch him so cute!


Thank you all for the comments. He is such a lover. Loves everyone and every dog he sees. We are so pleased with him


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice shots of him, Aays . Getting big!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pink said:


> Nice shots of him, Aays . Getting big!


Thanks Pink. He is getting big. I'm figuring on about 65-75 lbs full grown. What does the beautiful torque weigh? That dog of yours is def one of, if not my fav!!!!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Aays06 said:


> Thanks Pink. He is getting big. I'm figuring on about 65-75 lbs full grown. What does the beautiful torque weigh? That dog of yours is def one of, if not my fav!!!!


He's around 65lbs.


----------

